# exporter les signets de safari vers firefox



## cinto (7 Décembre 2007)

bonjour à tous,

tout est dans l'intitulé - j'utilise Safari mais je souhaiterai migrer vers Firefox -> est-il possible d'emporter les signets d'un navigateur à l'autre?

merci pour vos réponses,

v.


----------



## pascalformac (7 Décembre 2007)

il te suffit de lire le mode d'emploi firefox 
il reprend divers choses  de Safari
(menu /importer)


----------



## r e m y (7 Décembre 2007)

sinon tu tapes dans google:

exporter signets safari vers firefox

et sous tes yeux ébahis, tu trouves un tutoriel dans les tout premiers liens renvoyés par Google


----------



## cinto (7 Décembre 2007)

ok les gars - autant pour moi et merci pour vos réponses!

v.


----------



## fonze (11 Décembre 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> sinon tu tapes dans google:
> 
> exporter signets safari vers firefox
> 
> et sous tes yeux ébahis, tu trouves un tutoriel dans les tout premiers liens renvoyés par Google



avec le lien en prime, ça ne mange pas de pain, et surtout ça rend ce post utile aux autres 
http://blogzinet.free.fr/index.php?...r-importer-les-signets-de-safari-dans-firefox


----------



## r e m y (11 Décembre 2007)

fonze a dit:


> avec le lien en prime, ça ne mange pas de pain, et surtout ça rend ce post utile aux autres
> http://blogzinet.free.fr/index.php?...r-importer-les-signets-de-safari-dans-firefox


 
Quand je vois quelqu'un qui a faim, je préfère lui apprendre à pêcher plutôt que de lui donner du poisson


----------



## cinto (13 Décembre 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Quand je vois quelqu'un qui a faim, je préfère lui apprendre à pêcher plutôt que de lui donner du poisson



merci! je viens de ranger ma canne à pêche - et déjà une autre question...
j'ai bien importé mes signets de Safari vers FF mais les signets de la barre personnelle n'apparaissent pas !?!
Quand j'ouvre les signets (pom-B) je vois bien un dossier "barre personnelle" mais rien dans la barre de la fenêtre du navigateur qui reste vide.
et quand j'essaie d'enregistrer un signet dans la barre personnelle - ce dernier s'ajoute au dossier mais n'apparait pas dans la fenêtre.

si vous avez un piste...

merci!

v.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Décembre 2007)

très simple encore faut il savoir de quoi tu parles

*Dans "organisation de marque pages"
y a til des signets dans le dossier  " barre personnelle"?


*Si oui
Dans une  fenetre de surf FF
tu ne vois pas la barre?
Peut etre tout simplement parce que tu n'as pas coché son...affichage !

tu as divers option de présentation 
voir menu Affichage /barre d'outils
et/ou affichage latéral


----------



## cinto (14 Décembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> très simple encore faut il savoir de quoi tu parles
> 
> *Dans "organisation de marque pages"
> y a til des signets dans le dossier  " barre personnelle"?
> ...




il y a bien des signets dans le dossier "barre personnelle"
je vois la barre, mais elle est "vierge" et je ne peux pas y déposer de signets - même si ceux-ci apparaissent dans le dossier correspondant dans la barre latérale !?!?

merci,

v.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Décembre 2007)

fais le test sur une autre session ( autre utilisateur)

t'as peut etre un fichier FF de ta session corrompu


----------



## cinto (16 Décembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> fais le test sur une autre session ( autre utilisateur)
> 
> t'as peut etre un fichier FF de ta session corrompu



merci pour ton conseil, j'ai désinstallé et réinstallé FF - ça marche!

v.


----------

